# Booting problem on Mesmerize



## E_S (Jan 19, 2012)

I've had this problem for quite some time now. It seemed to start around the time Gingerbread roms were release and I've just lived with it. With some roms the problem seemed to be worse then others. It almost went away when I switched to CM7 however since switching to CM9 it seems the problem has come to a head.

Upon a reboot or battery pull once the phone starts to power back on it will go into a loop. In the loop it will display a battery image.
I tried to find an example but 20+ pages of google images revealed nothing. The battery is horizontal with the nub pointed to the left. In the middle of the battery there are 8 dashes arranged in a circle with the ends pointed outward similar to a large asterisk. I believe the dashes are ment to animate as three are brighter then the others. I think this was a battery charging meter with the phone powered off.

It will keep looping this image forever. However once I plug the phone into a power source, either wall or usb it will break the loop and power up the phone. On some roms I had to boot it into recovery with the 3 button method and then tell it to reboot from there. On others it would boot right into the OS once power was applied. While I was on CM7 I only had this issue during flashing, normally it booted fine and I didn't have to apply power. Two days ago I installed CM9 everything was going normally I did have to fight the loop while installing. However this afternoon the phone died in my pocket. It didn't run out of charge it just shut off. Now when I power it up I get the battery boot loop. When I apply power it will constantly loop CWM recovery. Telling it to restart just loads recovery again.

I saw a write up earlier today on fixing the recovery boot loop. However I've never seen someone with this battery image loop. I believe it's been the source of a lot of problems when it comes to installing roms on this phone. I would like to fix this problem before tackling the recovery loop. The phone has been flashed back to stock a couple times since the problem started occurring and that didn't fix anything. Hopefully someone has seen this before.


----------



## E_S (Jan 19, 2012)

Attempted to at least get CM9 working again. Attempted to follow this guide http://rootzwiki.com/topic/15496-how-to-get-out-of-recovery-boot-loop-on-ics-fascinate/ however it won't let me past the CWM 5.5 recovery screen. 
Currently stuck on a partially working CM7 Rom.


----------



## nicklovell23 (Aug 27, 2011)

This sounds very odd and have not heard of this. Do you happen to have another battery to try? Just a thought maybe even try to wipe battery stats from cwm. Sounds to me like a battery problem but of course I could be wrong.


----------



## Xain713 (Aug 10, 2011)

Try wiping data and under mounts and storage wipe boot, then reinstall the Ics rom...make sure not to reboot without a boot img xD also its a slim chance it will work but worth a shot oh and do it from the ics cwm

Sent from my SCH-I500 using RootzWiki


----------



## E_S (Jan 19, 2012)

Xain713 said:


> Try wiping data and under mounts and storage wipe boot, then reinstall the Ics rom...make sure not to reboot without a boot img xD also its a slim chance it will work but worth a shot oh and do it from the ics cwm
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I500 using RootzWiki


I see no option for wiping boot under mounts and storage. I see
format /cache
format /data
format /datadata
format /sdcard
format /system

Edit: The boot option isn't available in 4.0 recovery. I see it available in 5.5 that flashes with the CM9 rom.

Edit 2: Tried all suggestions. Took the phone back to 2.3 retail and then cm9 build2, then build5. Powered phone down to update modem and now stuck in recovery bootloops and the same battery bootloop. Guess I live with this POS for another couple months while USC delays the LTE launch further.


----------



## E_S (Jan 19, 2012)

Double post.


----------



## Xain713 (Aug 10, 2011)

E_S said:


> I see no option for wiping boot under mounts and storage. I see
> format /cache
> format /data
> format /datadata
> ...


Yup do it in the 5.5 recovery 
Sent from my SCH-I500 using RootzWiki


----------



## E_S (Jan 19, 2012)

Xain713 said:


> Yup do it in the 5.5 recovery
> Sent from my SCH-I500 using RootzWiki


Didn't scroll down to see that you had replied. Formatting /boot didn't help at all. Thanks for the suggestion though. I edited the above post with the results.


----------



## Xain713 (Aug 10, 2011)

Do you let your phone fully boot up on build 2?

Sent from my SCH-I500 using RootzWiki


----------



## E_S (Jan 19, 2012)

Xain713 said:


> Do you let your phone fully boot up on build 2?
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I500 using RootzWiki


Yes, full boots and data wipes on all steps.

Also following your guide on fixing the recovery bootloop. My phone will not let me go directly from CM7 to CM9. I believe that is what your guide suggests.


----------



## Xain713 (Aug 10, 2011)

E_S said:


> Yes, full boots and data wipes on all steps.
> 
> Also following your guide on fixing the recovery bootloop. My phone will not let me go directly from CM7 to CM9. I believe that is what your guide suggests.


Yup but you are using a mes though correct?

Sent from my SCH-I500 using RootzWiki


----------

